

Apple issues statement saying it didn't give UDIDs to FBI - jordn
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/05/apple_issues_statement_saying_it_didnt_give_udids_to_fbi.html

======
Yaa101
Of course, neither Apple nor the FBI are guilty, the leprechauns did it.

